

Lenovo Recalls Battery Packs for ThinkPad Notebook Computers Due to Fire Hazard - neduma
http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Lenovo-Recalls-Battery-Packs-for-ThinkPad-Notebook-Computers/

======
userbinator
_Lenovo has received two reports of the battery packs overheating, resulting
in damage to the computer, battery pack and nearby property. No injuries have
been reported._

Given the ubiquity of social media today, I find it odd that whoever made
these "two reports" didn't publicise them much. This is probably a very
isolated and minor incident, so Lenovo are just trying to avoid a PR backlash.

 _Consumers can continue to use their ThinkPad notebook without the battery
pack by plugging in the AC adapter and power cord._

If Apple tried to recall batteries for its computers these days, it would be
quite a different story...

~~~
jackvalentine
You're right if you live somewhere without a retail outlet, but if you live in
a city with an Apple store it's a wonderful experience.

I took my laptop in at 6:30pm on a Friday night, the day before flying out to
China when "service battery" started showing. I had my laptop back, with a new
battery installed at 6:50pm same day.

------
schultkl
Two things: (1) Lenovo does provide a manual web interface,
[https://lenovobattery2014.orderz.com/](https://lenovobattery2014.orderz.com/),
to verify whether this affects any equipment you own...their default tool
involves the end user downloading and installing a Microsoft Windows
executable, which does not work if you have an alternate operating system
installed; and (2) even though I have a Lenovo X201 laptop with a "42T4695" in
the battery pack bar code, since Lenovo manufactured it in July 2010--outside
the range of October 2010-April 2011--I am not eligible for replacement (a bit
disappointing, but it seems reasonable, to me).

